#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Applied Well Test  Interpretation

## reservoir13

Looking for the SPE series book "Applied Well Test Interpretation" by John Spivey and John Lee.



Any One having it kindly upload. Would be grateful..

Thank You.See More: Applied Well Test  Interpretation

----------


## soman703

Hello,

  I am having problems with uploading.
Whats your email address? I can send you.

----------


## amahaminer

soman703 , could you send it to me  ahmed.raafat2@gmail.com

----------


## abdulghaffar

Could you please send it to me    npn.pnp63@gmail.com

----------


## soman703

Sure, sent!

----------


## amahaminer

thanks soman703 but iam afraid that this is not the book that we need, we need this in link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amahaminer

thanks soman703 but iam afraid that this is not the book that we need, we need this in link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soman703

I think its not available online yet.if you find pls send me also.

----------


## 9434260

I need this book as well! Please email to jackmwlone1 (at) yahoo

----------


## jeetu

i need this ...please email this book to my mail- jtu2020@gmail.com ....thanks

----------

